# MoMo's favorite spot in the house



## shauu (Jul 9, 2008)

Some of my neighbors thinks that I have a cat in the house. Some even commented that they have never seen cat so big.
































MoMo can sits there for hours....which is great when I need to clean the house..:clap2:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

He looks so cute perched in the window, just like a cat!

Doesn't he go crazy, barking when people pass by in the street?


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

OMG, he's adorable!! I just made a great find today at TJ Maxx, a really nice made in USA square ottoman, good size, exactly what I need - and I think big enough for a Hav to perch. Maybe not stretch out, but I wanted something for under the window for her to sit and look out. Maybe I should have bought the matching one....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very cute!!!

Don't you just love TJ Maxx and Home Goods???


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

MoMo's about the cutest "cat" I've ever seen  He's adorable on his "perch"


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I love seeing Momo in his favorite spot!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That is just soooo cute. Momo has a great spot to catch the comings and goings.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I love the name MoMo! Where is it from? 
He looks so cute and so happy!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. Izzy does the same thing.


----------



## shauu (Jul 9, 2008)

oh my....does MoMo really look like a male?? no wonder she is so TOMBOYISH! hahaha... momo means hairy in chinese...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Momo really IS a cat! lol How CUTE! I'd love for mine to look out more (though they'd probably just have more excuses to bark!), but we don't have much under the living room window, just tables and plants.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Momo look like she's enjoying the view 
Very cute pictures!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Adorable dog, great name.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Momo is so cute. I love her "perch" on the window and thought it was funny that some neighbors thought she was a cat at first. She can watch everything going on from there.
Gina


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! That is just adorable.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

ahhh Mollie Bailey loves that place too!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

MoMo is adorable and looks like she really enjoys keeping tabs on the neighbors.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Momo is so cute, really just a beautiful Hav, and looks so comfy in his special spot.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Momo is growing up so fast!*

Isn't it incredible how fast. Momo is a cutie. Thinks she is Queen of the house reigning over the land!


----------



## shauu (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes, definitely growig up too fast. It was as if I 've picked her up at the airport last night. Kinda miss her cutie clueless look when she arrived...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys do the same thing! I don't open the window too far, for fear they might push the screen and fall out! I am so overprotective!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are cute pictures of your little girlie hav Momo. I think she is super cute and looks uber fluffy and squeezable!:hug:


----------

